# WSM for $179



## Smokey_Joe (May 14, 2007)

That's the lowest price I've heard of in quite a while.... did they say they had them "in stock"?


----------



## Diva Q (May 14, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

it figures no shipping to Canada. 

ugh.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 15, 2007)

Dollar for Dollar it is the best smoker period. That being said need may require a diffrent route. but I just finished cooking a complete KCBS set of meats in Pulaski, TN on 2 WSMs. I also beat a team that was at the Jack last year in 2 of those catagories, and finished just below them overall. I do plan on getting a third just to help with timing, but I had plenty of each product with just 2.


----------



## john pen (May 15, 2007)

You'll love it..!!


----------



## cflatt (May 15, 2007)

just dont order from the grill dr..BtGG may have had good luck, but I am having the same luck as Larry...over a month and all I get is "well I think they are arriving tomorrow, we'll get it right out" good thing I wasnt in a hurry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2007)

thanks for all the info


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> just dont order from the grill dr..BtGG may have had good luck, but I am having the same luck as Larry...over a month and all I get is "well I think they are arriving tomorrow, we'll get it right out" good thing I wasnt in a hurry.



Curtis sorry to hear about your luck that really sucks!  Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Puff1 (May 15, 2007)

Your going to love it! Congrats


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 20, 2007)

Well, I took the plunge after reading all of the rave reviews of WSM on this site for a long time.  If it works out that's a hell of a deal for $179 from a reputable source!    


I CAN'T WAIT TO TRY IT OUT NOW!!   [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (May 20, 2007)

You won't regret it!
Don't forget the pics on the maiden voyage


----------



## cflatt (May 21, 2007)

well after 40 plus days of basically getting "the checks in the mail"   it finally showed up this morning from the grill dr


----------



## wittdog (May 21, 2007)

Were all the pieces there


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 23, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my WSM to ship from buy.com.  They've had THREE days to ship it now!  I'm getting impatient!    :x   

I sent them an email asking why it's taking so long to ship!  I WANT IT!


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 23, 2007)

Hilarious!

Shortly after I sent them an email asking why it was taking so long to ship my order it was shipped according to buy.com.  Don't know if the two are related but it's humerous nevertheless.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 23, 2007)

jtfisher63 said:
			
		

> I ended up ordering one from Buy.com. It came to me on Friday via UPS. The whole transaction went great. I am still *recovering from the weekend long cook I did *on it.
> 
> Jason.



 [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  What no pics??????????  Oh my goodness...you have committed a SIN!

Don't you remember the Cardinal rule [smilie=icon_deal.gif] ....  no pics=no cook!     

BTW... You never told what happened  on May 5th in Modesto at the competition you said you were entering????????
 Fill us in! & share them competition pics!


----------



## Diva Q (May 24, 2007)

That is not fat. That is fluff. 

That is really nice looking brisket. Wow. Well done and congrats.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 24, 2007)

Good looking turn in....

The tall guy in the pic looks confused....


----------



## wittdog (May 24, 2007)

Brisket looks great..good job...congrats on your comp results


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 25, 2007)

WSM is on the way!  Scheduled for delivery May 29th.  [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 

Hopefully, everything will work out for a christening with some beautiful butts the following weekend!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2007)

Fantastic looking brisket!

Panther, the WSM will give you first place caliber bbq.


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 29, 2007)

WSM signed, sealed and delivered!!!

 [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 



[


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2007)

I don't see any smoke coming out!!!


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 29, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I don't see any smoke coming out!!!



Gotta wait till the weekend so I can read all of the threads about how to use this new precision instrument properly! (It's absolutely necessary I convince my wife this new purchase was warranted with the best butts she's ever tasted!    )

As an aside....I'm a little surprised that the water pan (sand for me) is so shallow................


----------



## Diva Q (May 29, 2007)

I use a brinkman charcoal pan in my wsm's to hold water. I find that mine runs too hot with sand. It is much deeper.


----------



## cflatt (May 29, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I use a brinkman charcoal pan in my wsm's to hold water. I find that mine runs too hot with sand. It is much deeper.



the sand is a little different since it holds the temp longer, might want to just try closing down the vents a little earlier than you are used to with water.


----------



## Diva Q (May 29, 2007)

Curtis,

I think you are right about the vents however I should have stated that sand with the combo of Basques hardwood lump (which runs hot) is not a good combo for me.


----------



## wittdog (May 30, 2007)

Just my .02 but how much sand was in the pan..you only need a little to act as a heat sink..about 1/3 of the weber pan...


----------

